# Volk-L Bluetooth Handsfree MK4 MP3 Radio/1JM035157AQ Poor Sound Quality w/Monsoon



## swogee (Oct 17, 2009)

This post is just an FYI for those considering installing the Volk-L Bluetooth Basic Handsfree MK4 MP3 Radio (also known as RMT 100, P/N 1JM 035 157 AQ) into a Monsoon equipped B5. I recently swapped out the stock Premium V Monsoon head unit for a Volk-L unit and there was a noticeable decrease in sound quality. The Volk-L when used with a Monsoon system (Amp and speakers) makes the audio seem dull and lifeless. There is no bass or treble and voices are muddled. It would appear that the Monsoon head unit has some sort of equalization or DSP that improves the sound quality of the unit over a standard (non-processed) unit. The decrease in sound quality was enough that I swapped the Monsoon head unit back in to my 2000 Passat GLX variant.

The functionality of the Volk-L radio is excellent (MP3, Blutooth, AUX-IN, RDS, etc.) but it doesn't seem to have the audio processing that the Monsoon unit has. I am investigating other options at this point but it looks like there is no way to use the Volk-L radio without losing the Monsoon sound quality. I am not an audiophile, but the difference was extremely obvious.

If there was some way that I could make Volk-L radio sound better (similar to the Monsoon) than I would definitely use it. I just wanted anyone considering the installation of a Volk-L radio into a Monsoon equipped vehicle to be aware of this fact.

It looks like the original Premium V radio can be coded for a non-Monsoon vehicle as well. I wonder what differences occur in the head unit between the Monsoon coding and the non-Monsoon coding. I can only assume it must be some sort of audio processing and output level.

If anyone knows for certain, please let me know. 

-Steve


----------



## gerryo619 (May 26, 2010)

WOW. now this is making my decision even harder. I hear some people saying that the quality is better than the stock Monsoon and now I hear this. If the sound quality is indeed worse than the stock system then what is the point of even buying this? Anyone else have a say on this??


----------



## VWingAUDIbrit (Sep 3, 2008)

Volkswagen doesn't officially support installing the Volk-L radio into monsoon equipped cars which probably means they are aware of sound quality issues that could cause warranty or customer satisfaction returns. I am currently using a Monsoon radio in my 96 Passat and when compared to any non monsoon stereo, the monsoon equipped radio sounds drastically better than the non monsoon sound even though I am not using an amp so my guess is that Delphi builds the monsoon units more percisely tuned than the other units supplied to VW by Panasonic, Clarion and possibly even their own Delphi units.


----------

